# Worst mountain on the east coast?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

What mountain on the east coast do you guys think is the worst? My vote would have to be mountain creek although they dont seem to do that bad based on what they have. :dunno:


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

id prob say creek too, they had a good idea with making all of south park but it backfired and what happened is that its packed with kids who dont know what they are doing and sit around for an hour waiting to hit one single box. the only thing that creek has going for itself is granite. it seems that every time i go to creek and granite is open it is empty and has nice conditions, and it has its own pretty high speed tripple.


----------



## steve_ri (Dec 27, 2008)

I might actually say loon. I know that sounds crazy but is really over priced for its size, and the conditions are never good. The ice there is usally crazy. The parks are sick they do a nice job with them and the mountain is clean and what not but the conditions do really suck at least the ten or so times ive been there


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

steve_ri said:


> I might actually say loon. I know that sounds crazy but is really over priced for its size, and the conditions are never good. The ice there is usally crazy. The parks are sick they do a nice job with them and the mountain is clean and what not but the conditions do really suck at least the ten or so times ive been there


i've only ridden loon once but it was a long time ago and i had a really good experience.


i would vote for spring mount in Pennsylvania. what a joke.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

No contest.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

sedition said:


> No contest.


I can't speak for the mountain, but if you're basing your opinion on the website, I'd never go there. Looks like something I made in a high school computer class.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

im confused...joey?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

ny state does a great job with belleayre. dont know what your talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I love your sense of humor mpd :laugh:

Did you cut down enough logs to light the fire for the kettle? I hear the squirrel stew is excellent up there :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

ive never heard that and im upstate....hmmm 
i have on the other hand heard of squirrel stew, YUM!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Massanutten is pretty terrible IMO. :laugh:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yo Joey!!..anyways the worst by far...(drumroll) is Campgaw! in mahwah check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Yo Joey!!..anyways the worst by far...(drumroll) is Campgaw! in mahwah check it out.


one of my friends actually works there, he gets mad money. Last year someguy made 800 bucks in 4 hours as an instructor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Worst place I've ever ridden is called Mt. Tone and it's in the poconos, PA. I wouldn't even call it a mountain. It's more of a hill with a lift. 

Of legitimate resorts i would say Camelbak because unlike other local flat mountain,s they don't have the park to make up for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Chief_Rocka said:


> Massanutten is pretty terrible IMO. :laugh:


Around that same area is Winterplace , WV. Conditions are never good, they cater to kids, and the mountain has the worst diamonds I have ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

bwhahaha now I get why you east coasters get so good at park..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Mountain Creek - Too many "Joeys" and I cant stand the constant phraze "UKNOW!!"
> 
> Hunter mountain - Too many "joeys" and I cant stand the constant phraze "UKNOW!!!! THATS WHY WE COME HERE WE DONT LIKE THE PEOPLE AT MC!!"
> 
> ...


*Don't listen to that Upstate Hick!*

I agree with Mountain Creek and Hunter, Bellaeyre is not bad at all though. There lifts are slow as all hell, but the place is empty most of the time. 

Creek caters only to the seemingly endless supply of steezy northern jersey 13-year-olds.

Hunter is wind blown shit and also has 13-year-olds in obnoxious quantity.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I find Bellaeyre to be a little small, but by no means a horrible mountain though. The bad thing that about Bel in my opinion, is that a lot of their runs have cliff edges. 

Personally, I have not had any significant problems with Hunter. I guess it's all about timing - every mountain has its slew of assholes.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

mt. creek.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> I find Bellaeyre to be a little small, but by no means a horrible mountain though. The bad thing that about Bel in my opinion, is that a lot of their runs have cliff edges.
> 
> Personally, I have not had any significant problems with Hunter. I guess it's all about timing - every mountain has its slew of assholes.


Cliff edges huh? Shwwweeet, looking forward to trying it this weekend then


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

lol. the "cliff edges" have rope and mesh fences. no cliff jumps for you!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

BAH! I'll jump it at the end of the day:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

The fences are ridiculously low (and just plain absent in places) - scary shit when the run is filled with skiers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

yah on deer run they are low in some spots, but the trail is plenty wide. just dont go near the edge!

i progressed so much just riding deer run and roaring brook so theres a soft spot in my heart for that mountain.

i love bell, refuse to go to hunter and only ride windham at night. the way i see it, if im gonna set up to drive 2.5 hours then might as well tack on another 1.5 and hit VT. or in this weekends case my first trip to Gore.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

universole said:


> i progressed so much just riding deer run and roaring brook so theres a soft spot in my heart for that mountain.


i taught myself how to ride at creek.. so even though i know its not the best in the area i cant knock it down as easily as others may... if you can ride through the chaos at creek during peek times. IMO you can ride anywhere!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

when I hit Deer Run it was straight up ice, the only parts with pow were the ones by the edges - with vertical drops. Not very fun I assure you.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

NYCboarder said:


> i taught myself how to ride at creek.. so even though i know its not the best in the area i cant knock it down as easily as others may... if you can ride through the chaos at creek during peek times. IMO you can ride anywhere!


 This could be true, learning to ride while super crowded is a task itself.I got to admit that Creek hasn't been to bad this year, unlike last year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> if you can ride through the chaos at creek during peek times. IMO you can ride anywhere!


just imagine everyone with branches and pine needles and it becomes your own custom, shifting glades.
blue mountain is the same, its close so if im there i just suck it up and deal with it. better than NOT riding right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> when I hit Deer Run it was straight up ice, the only parts with pow were the ones by the edges - with vertical drops. Not very fun I assure you.


haha now i know the cliff edges your talking about. your not gonna fall off! dip in that powder and dip out.

thats the nature of the beast in the catskills. always gonna be some ice somewhere. i think bell has better grooming than hunter or windham but regardless of where you ride up, its best to get there early. first lift for sure.


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

laz167 said:


> This could be true, learning to ride while super crowded is a task itself.I got to admit that Creek hasn't been to bad this year, unlike last year.


I'm not really one to speak as last night was only my fourth outing, but so far my gf and I have been to Creek, Shawnee and Camelback. Out of the three Shawnee was by far the worst experience we had - no comparison. I'll preface this with we went on the Tuesday before Christmas to Creek (first time) - the past Saturday to Creek with the storm (best conditions yet), and last night to Camelback. The day we went to Shawnee it was an absolute nightmare (Friday after Christmas) - the place was beyond over crowded. Every place was flood with people that had no idea how to snowboard/ski. We finally got sick of it and left around 2pm and as we were walking out there was a line of people 3 across and easily 100 long still coming in (this was just the entrace - there were already 100s in the rental line waiting to get on). They were dropping them off by the bus load. It was literally a little slice of hell on Earth. Not to mention, my brother rented gear and it was the biggest POS I've seen anywhere. We rented at Creek on our first outing and were definitely pleased with the equipment. So I'm sure timing played a large role, but Shawnee also has a horrible sugar slope which my gf was still trying to learn on, and the park options and variety of the other two were far better in my opinion.

I realize crowds can be hit or miss in the area, but we've been really pleased with both Camelback and Creek. But Creek isn't as nice in our opion as Camelback (although this weekend I'll get a real taste for the crowds there).

I guess for most on here in the East coast(esp. the Tri-State area), dealing with these three is like dealing with the lesser of three evils, but they're all only an hour away from where we live, and we're definitely happy we got season passes at Camelback so far, plus we have a couple of tripple play passes left that we can use later on in the season at Creek once I get decent at Park.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

universole said:


> i think bell has better grooming than hunter or windham but regardless of where you ride up, its best to get there early. first lift for sure.


From what I have been on, Hunter's grooming is better than Bell. Maybe it was just the timing, but many of the runs I hit at Bel were very icy; Hunter not so much.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

anyone hitting up hunter this weekend? saturday riding follwed by a drunk night at Slopes


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Better grooming???? What exactly makes a grooming job better? Or do you mean, more grooming?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

more grooming. thanks


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

cifex said:


> Better grooming???? What exactly makes a grooming job better? Or do you mean, more grooming?


go ride blue and youl know. they leave ruts in the trails, death cookies, and groomer tracks.

ive seen people get injured because of shitty grooming practices at blue.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh. Gotcha. Hunter used to be like that... but they also used to groom again in the middle of the day so it's a trade off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

The two times I have been at Hunter: I have been attacked by the snow guns once, and the other time I was able to avoid the trails that were being powed. I'm going up this weekend again, so I'll let you know how it is this time. But overall, I would say Hunter has been doing good on the grooming (amount and quality). Naturally, every run gets worse as the day goes on - but what can you do? :dunno:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> I was able to avoid the trails that were being powed


You are so not leading the runs on Saturday, blashemy!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Think of it this way..Riding in these condition's can only make us better rider's. So when we hit up the west we can kill it. I'll be at Creek this Saturday teaching a co-worker to ride. So I'll be at the Sugar and kiddie slope, hope she picks up quick so I can ride the Gondola. Another thing i've noticed is that most trails are busy on begginer run's then harder blue's and black's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Fine, we'll stay off the bunny hill 

Sorry I am not a fan of turning into a frozen icicle? :dunno:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Nah, I was ragging on ya with that line. If them snowguns are out, takes the a long while to make any substantial difference on the trail, especially with people going down it every couple of minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

So the bunny hill is a go? :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> So the bunny hill is a go? :thumbsup:


NO! Over my dead baggy apparel body. If you can handle blues and black, to the death with the bunny hill! Unless it's the one that has terrain park on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

A bunny hill with a terrain park, now that I would like to see :laugh:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> A bunny hill with a terrain park, now that I would like to see :laugh:


Exactly! Ain't happening and neither is my arse on a bunny hill! 

Actually Snow Ridge resort back in the day in NY had a small trail behind the bunny slope, that had a mini half pipe on it believe it or not. Not sure if that still exists


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Stutterstan said:


> Around that same area is Winterplace , WV. Conditions are never good, they cater to kids, and the mountain has the worst diamonds I have ever seen.



yes! this place is the closest mountain to my house at 2 hours, and i haven't been there in years. it blows. i'd rather drive twice as far and be at snowshoe.


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Think of it this way..Riding in these condition's can only make us better rider's. So when we hit up the west we can kill it. I'll be at Creek this Saturday teaching a co-worker to ride. So I'll be at the Sugar and kiddie slope, hope she picks up quick so I can ride the Gondola. Another thing i've noticed is that most trails are busy on begginer run's then harder blue's and black's.


That's the way i look at it Laz - told my girlfriend the same thing too. And you're definitely right about the blue's and black's being much more open.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Yo Joey!!..anyways the worst by far...(drumroll) is Campgaw! in mahwah check it out.




roffle yes, definately


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

steve_ri said:


> I might actually say loon. I know that sounds crazy but is really over priced for its size, and the conditions are never good. The ice there is usally crazy. The parks are sick they do a nice job with them and the mountain is clean and what not but the conditions do really suck at least the ten or so times ive been there


i agree. ive only skiied and boarded in NH but ive had alot of bad experiences with loon.

-overpriced
-too crowded
-too many park rats who think they own the mtn and trample and cut off others. not to mention just the mass of arrogant people
-30min to go to the top of the mtn... no thanks
-from what i remember it was always icy
-trial design=bad. from the top of the mountain most of the trails drain into Grand Junction. i felt like i was in NYC.
-and about 11-13 years ago when i was about 6 i skiied off the trail, hit my head, and got clear knocked out. Parents didnt know where i was for 2 hours. They went to ski patrol and told them they lost me on *trail name here* but the ski patrol said they would have to wait another 4 hours until the mountain closed to search for me.

havent really rode there since (and my place is 4 minutes away), though every now and then i go just for the park (only good thing imo) but i still always leave with a bitter taste


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Dang, and I read it was on one of the top rated for the NE, thought of trying a few areas in NH and ME this year, gonna have to scratch that one off my list if it's THAT bad.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

its probably not as bad as i view it, ive just never had a great experience there.

probably because i come with low expectations, and then when one thing goes bad i'll blame it on the mountain and have a crappy day just pointing out more stuff.

also for the past 5 years or so ive only gone once a year so most of my hate comes from way-past experiences


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

definitely hunter. absolutely no regard for rider safety. proven over and over again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

lol @ your name


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

well, that was an accident. i was mad...

this is not:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...untain-no-regard-rider-safety.html#post116094


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

sedition said:


> No contest.


Heh, Blue Hills is like 10 minutes from my house though. I've never been yet, but if they have a halfway decent park I might start hitting there. Also, their trailmap is awesome.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

its official ... downstate NY for better jobs, upstate NY for better riding


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

mtbrighton.com

its not a mountain 

its an old garbage dump literally

and i have to ride here every godamn day


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

SpringheelJack said:


> Heh, Blue Hills is like 10 minutes from my house though. I've never been yet, but if they have a halfway decent park I might start hitting there. Also, their trailmap is awesome.


yeah blue hills has got to be the worst place ever, especially because they dont even have a park. I went there last year to teach a couple people to board and the whole place was a sheet of ice. I thought they might have a park but all they had was one jump in the middle of one of their tiny trails. so long story short: no park, dont go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Hah, yeah, my girlfriend called to ask what features they have, and some clueless kid said "Umm, a downbox, does that mean anything to you? A kinked rail, and a jump." He didn't know what size jump. But for God's sake, a kinked rail has no place at Blue Hills.

It's so close and cheap I may still go one day just for kicks. Wawa is the smallest I've ever been, I want to experience true Ski Hill crapiness.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah if you went with a few friends or somethin it would probably be fun. I would only get a half day ticket tho, as i remember they are not as cheap as they should be and your gonna get bored quick haha


----------

